# Neuer Boss aus Archavons Kammer mit 3.1



## Mandragon81 (23. März 2009)

Nun habe gerade gelesen das in Archavons Kammer ein neuer Boss mit 3.1 kommt. Diese Info ist für mich jetzt ganz neu wüsste gerne ob jemand anders darüber mehr weiss mit link zu den infos.

Wird der alte Boss rausgenommen und durch einen neuen ersetzt oder wird es ein weiteres Portal geben oder gegebenenfalls die Instanz einfahc nur verlängert .
Fragen über Fragen hoffe das ihr meinen wunsch nach input stillen könnt.

Achja hier die offizellen infos dazu

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...18095&sid=1

da steht dann dieser abschnitt darüber 

Emalon the Storm Watcher is also available to be tested in the Vault of Archavon depending on PTR Wintergrasp status. Test Patchwerks will also be available on Wednesday.


----------



## Alrilin (23. März 2009)

Klingt auf jeden Fall interessant...


----------



## Uldart (23. März 2009)

Ist der neue Endboss in Archavons Kammer :

Emalon the Stormwatcher
It's probably a good time to talk about Emalon, a new wing has been added to the Vault of Archavon with Patch 3.1. The end boss is Emalon the Stormwatcher.

http://www.mmo-champion.com/index.php?topic=45809.0

VIDEO


----------



## Santa_Chief (24. März 2009)

DAS hat Blizz toll gemacht!! ich konnte es mir schon vorstellen dass da ein neuer boss kommt
NICE thumbs up


----------



## Natsumee (24. März 2009)

mhm da kann man gut t8 und s6 leechen toll...


----------



## Smeal (24. März 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm da kann man gut t8 und s6 leechen toll...



wayne?


----------



## Natsumee (24. März 2009)

Smeal schrieb:


> wayne?



/sign


----------



## Demitrius (24. März 2009)

naja er soll aber nicht so easy sein wie Archavon, das wurde auch hier im Forum glaub schonmal erwähnt... Ist dann ein Boss der doch etwas skill voraussetzt...


----------



## Sarcz (24. März 2009)

> wayne?



mich.



Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm da kann man gut t8 und s6 leechen toll...


so sieht es wohl aus^^

naja gibt sichererlich 10 Punkte für das Achievment.



> naja er soll aber nicht so easy sein wie Archavon, das wurde auch hier im Forum glaub schonmal erwähnt... Ist dann ein Boss der doch etwas skill voraussetzt...


Da ich so ziemlich jeden andern Boss in WoW als schwerer betrachte, dürfte dies ja nicht sehr schwer sein.


----------



## Natsumee (24. März 2009)

Demitrius schrieb:


> naja er soll aber nicht so easy sein wie Archavon, das wurde auch hier im Forum glaub schonmal erwähnt... Ist dann ein Boss der doch etwas skill voraussetzt...



naja bei archavon konnte man gut verfehlen^^ ist glaub der boss bei dem man am meisten verfehlt^^


----------



## claet (24. März 2009)

verfehlen? naja kommt halt drauf an wieviel hit man hat, oder nicht?! *verwirrt*


----------



## Gerbalin (24. März 2009)

Demitrius schrieb:


> naja er soll aber nicht so easy sein wie Archavon, das wurde auch hier im Forum glaub schonmal erwähnt... Ist dann ein Boss der doch etwas skill voraussetzt...



Du glaubst nicht wirklich das es ein harter Boss wird oder? Blizz sagt ja selbst alles soll in Zukunft weiter von Noobs schaffbar sein, der einzige Lichtblick ist der Hardmode und dieser Boss wird wohl keinen haben.


----------



## jay390 (24. März 2009)

claet schrieb:


> verfehlen? naja kommt halt drauf an wieviel hit man hat, oder nicht?! *verwirrt*



glaub ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Funstyle (24. März 2009)

Um das mit dem verfehlen mal zu klären. 

Wer in der Wolke stehen bleibt, bekommt nicht nur Schaden, sonder auch einen Debuff der die Trefferchance reduziert. Also immer fleißig raus da.


----------



## Natsumee (24. März 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> glaub ich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja ich höre das ja nur von dds die sagen sie verfehlen den öfters als andere mit gleichem hit natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay390 (24. März 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja ich höre das ja nur von dds die sagen sie verfehlen den öfters als andere mit gleichem hit natürlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kann schon möglich sein, is mir eig. noch nie so richtig aufgefallen als dk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## freexinshadows (24. März 2009)

Erstickende Wolke (Choking Cloud)
Schmettert auf den Boden und wirbelt eine Wolke erstickenden Staubs auf, der bei allen davon betroffenen Feinden pro Sekunde 1.885 bis 2.115 Naturschaden verursacht und ihre Trefferchance um 50% verringert. 10 - 80 Meter Reichweite

Also -50% Hit sollten auffallen? 
Jetzt wundert mich nix mehr -.-


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (24. März 2009)

Demitrius schrieb:


> naja er soll aber nicht so easy sein wie Archavon, das wurde auch hier im Forum glaub schonmal erwähnt... Ist dann ein Boss der doch etwas skill voraussetzt...



glaube ich nicht. der 1000winter "boss" ist für random gruppen bestimmt....welche gilde richtet ihre raidzeiten schon nach dem 1000 winter-event? demnach bin ich mir ziemlich sicher dass au den t7 leech-boss ein t8 leech-boss folgt...


----------



## Kwatamehn (24. März 2009)

Funstyle schrieb:


> Um das mit dem verfehlen mal zu klären.
> 
> Wer in der Wolke stehen bleibt, bekommt nicht nur Schaden, sonder auch einen Debuff der die Trefferchance reduziert. Also immer fleißig raus da.




Wenigstens einer der das weiss.....*seufz*


----------



## Funstyle (24. März 2009)

Thx.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anburak-G (24. März 2009)

Ahhhhhh, neue Bosse, mehr Loot, mehr Epixx....

Spass beiseite, freue mich schon auf neuen Content :-)


----------



## SixtenF (24. März 2009)

was ist da nun neu dran ist doch schon ewig angekuendigt.


----------



## claet (24. März 2009)

Woher soll ich wissen was Debuffs mit mir machen? Is mir pille palle - wenn ich wo stehe wos nen Debuff gibt, geh (blinzel) ich (mich) da raus xD
Selber Schuld wer da stehen bleibt .. 

Aber danke für die Info 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (24. März 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm da kann man gut t8 und s6 leechen toll...



Ohhh, wieder so ein armer Pro-Gamer/Powerraider/Angeber der meint nur ihm und seinen Mitleets gehören die coolen Ähpiccs....

Ich könnt echt so langsam kotzen.

Was hat das denn mit leechen zu tun ?


----------



## freexinshadows (24. März 2009)

Das du die Gegenstände in deinen PoPo geschoben bekommst.
Für manche ist es der Spielspaß sich Dinge zu erarbeiten.

Für andere wiederrum ist es Spielspaß für Dinge nicht all zu viel zu tun.
Dein Spielspaß ist es halt für weniger, mehr zu bekommen.

Dein Post hat das Niveau das deinen Auswurf entspricht.


----------



## Otori/ Lordaeron (24. März 2009)

freexinshadows schrieb:


> Das du die Gegenstände in deinen PoPo geschoben bekommst.
> Für manche ist es der Spielspaß sich Dinge zu erarbeiten.
> 
> Für andere wiederrum ist es Spielspaß für Dinge nicht all zu viel zu tun.
> ...




*miau, fauch*

los kratzt euch, beißt euch, gebt euch Tiernamen...
ich fang an: REGENWURM!!!

So ... mimimi und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kwatamehn (24. März 2009)

Mein Gott.....soll es doch nen neuen 10min Boss geben der ev. sogar T8 oder PvP-Zeugs droppt.


PvP is mir wurscht....

Bei T7 (zumindest als Jäger) ist es so, dass es in 25er (Naxx,Obsi,Maly sowieso) sowieso grösstenteils besseres gibt.
4er Bonus bei T7 is für 25er sowas von unnötig, gerade der 2er Bonus ist für BMs nett.

T8 sind die Jäger-Boni da zwar interessanter - aber auch da wird es genügend besseres als T8 geben - und ausser den paar Teilen die du jetzt
für Marken oder bei AK kriegst, musst du sowieso raiden um an gutes PvE-Equip zu kommen: Waffen,Trinkets,etc,usf,usw.

Und das wird mit Ulduar auch nicht anders....

Es wurde ausserdem eh shcon gesagt, das Ulduar nicht wirklich schwerer als Naxx wird - nur die Hardmodes sind eine Herausforderung, dafür bekommst du dort besseren Loot.

Also mei, rennen halt alle mit T8 rum, und die wirklich ambitionierten Raider haben anderes (besseres/zusätzliches) Equip.
Wo ist das Problem? Das man nimmer offensichtlich posen kann?

Nur weil ein Teil zu nem Set gehört, muss es nicht das beste vom besten sein....


----------



## freexinshadows (24. März 2009)

Otori/ schrieb:


> *miau, fauch*
> 
> los kratzt euch, beißt euch, gebt euch Tiernamen...
> ich fang an: REGENWURM!!!
> ...



Ich bewerfe dich so lange mit Watte bis du blutest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (24. März 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Ohhh, wieder so ein armer Pro-Gamer/Powerraider/Angeber der meint nur ihm und seinen Mitleets gehören die coolen Ähpiccs....
> 
> Ich könnt echt so langsam kotzen.
> 
> Was hat das denn mit leechen zu tun ?



thema verfehlt....

das hat nichts mit progamer oder ähnlichem zu tun.....aber mal ehrlich, ein "boss" (nennen wir ihn einfach mal so) wie archavon kann einem wow spieler doch nicht gut genug sein oder?

von einem content dessen schwierigkeitsgrad auf naxx40, swp oder änlichem basiert habe ich auch die schnauze voll...die zeiten habe ich hinter mir und dazu fehlt mir einfach die zeit. aber ein wenig anspruchsvoll sollte ein raid dennoch sein.

blizzard hat den raidcontent so vereinfacht dass jeder die chance hat ihn zu sehen und zu clearen..... soweit ganz ok....jedoch haben jetzt gerade die leute ne grosse fresse die nie einen ungenerften content gesehen haben....


----------



## Eibischzuckerl (24. März 2009)

meint ihr dropped der neue boss dann auch das große schwarze mammut?
oder wirds da ein neues geben?


----------



## schmetti (24. März 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Du glaubst nicht wirklich das es ein harter Boss wird oder? Blizz sagt ja selbst alles soll in Zukunft weiter von Noobs schaffbar sein, der einzige Lichtblick ist der Hardmode und dieser Boss wird wohl keinen haben.



Na so ein GLÜCK aber für dich , ich meine mal gelesennzu haben das diejenigen am lautesten noob  Schreien die selber keinen Skill haben.
Aber ich irre mich bestimmt du bist bestimmt einer von den Pro Gamern...
*MITDEMKOPFSCHÜTTEL*


----------



## dergrossegonzo (24. März 2009)

freexinshadows schrieb:


> Das du die Gegenstände in deinen PoPo geschoben bekommst.
> Für manche ist es der Spielspaß sich Dinge zu erarbeiten.
> 
> Für andere wiederrum ist es Spielspaß für Dinge nicht all zu viel zu tun.
> ...



Erstens, das ist ein Spiel. Lies die Beschreibung durch, wer sich was "erarbeitet" ist da wohl falsch gepolt.

Zweitens, ich raide auch also "arbeite" ich per deiner Definition ja auch, nur gönne ich anderen die Epics auch.

Drittens, ist mir das Niveau hier gar nicht mehr niedrig genug um hier noch was schön zu reden.

Ich kann nur einfach dieses infantile "Alle kriegen die Epics geschenkt" gewhine nicht mehr hören.

Wenn dich das stört, dein Problem. Ich werde auch weiterhin jeden Kommentar dieser Art auf meine
Art beantworten.


----------



## Gerbalin (24. März 2009)

schmetti schrieb:


> Na so ein GLÜCK aber für dich , ich meine mal gelesennzu haben das diejenigen am lautesten noob  Schreien die selber keinen Skill haben.
> Aber ich irre mich bestimmt du bist bestimmt einer von den Pro Gamern...
> *MITDEMKOPFSCHÜTTEL*



Ohwee böser Flame in meine Richtung *muhahaha* Naja mit bisschen Skill bin ich glaub schon gesegnet, ein Pro? Nein sicher nicht ich bekomm kein Geld dafür, leider.  Aber ich hab BT noch vor Nerf gecleart und auch Sw noch gut besucht. Joar schüttel den Kopf nur weiter kaputt gehen kann da eh nichts, sonst hättest es sogar geschafft mal Amory oder so zu gehen. Mich persönlich langweilt dieser Gimpcontent einfach, Kara zu BC Zeiten(ohne Nerf) war wahrscheinlich härter als der kommende Content. Aber ich kann damit leben solange der Hardmode wirklich gut einschlagen wird und anderen Loot gibt als die normale Schwierigkeit. Mein Fazit, Casuals und Noobs wollen alles sehen -> sollen sie doch. Gleichen Loot für alle -> Nein


----------



## Natsumee (24. März 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Ohhh, wieder so ein armer Pro-Gamer/Powerraider/Angeber der meint nur ihm und seinen Mitleets gehören die coolen Ähpiccs....
> 
> Ich könnt echt so langsam kotzen.
> 
> Was hat das denn mit leechen zu tun ?




naja die 3 punkte stimmen nicht

ich raide gerade mal 2-3x die woche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich sage doch nur die wahrheit zu dem boss^^


----------



## Faramir93 (24. März 2009)

Also ich denke die Ini wird nur verlängert, da man so lange in der Ini is und mit den 3 trashs und dem Boss is sie wrklich en bisschen kurz xD


----------



## Kwatamehn (24. März 2009)

Faramir93 schrieb:


> Also ich denke die Ini wird nur verlängert, da man so lange in der Ini is und mit den 3 trashs und dem Boss is sie wrklich en bisschen kurz xD




Also ich denke eher (bzw. bilde mir ein gehört zu haben), dass einfach ein neuer Flügel kommt.

Also eher eine neue Ini in 1K.

Glaub auch im Obsidiansanktum kommt ein neuer Flügel.


----------



## chaplin (24. März 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Ohwee böser Flame in meine Richtung *muhahaha* Naja mit bisschen Skill bin ich glaub schon gesegnet, ein Pro? Nein sicher nicht ich bekomm kein Geld dafür, leider.  Aber ich hab BT noch vor Nerf gecleart und auch Sw noch gut besucht. Joar schüttel den Kopf nur weiter kaputt gehen kann da eh nichts, sonst hättest es sogar geschafft mal Amory oder so zu gehen. Mich persönlich langweilt dieser Gimpcontent einfach, Kara zu BC Zeiten(ohne Nerf) war wahrscheinlich härter als der kommende Content. Aber ich kann damit leben solange der Hardmode wirklich gut einschlagen wird und anderen Loot gibt als die normale Schwierigkeit. Mein Fazit, Casuals und Noobs wollen alles sehen -> sollen sie doch. Gleichen Loot für alle -> Nein




..oh man und du kommst auch aus Bayern - ich schäm mich für dich und deine arroganten Kommentare, bäh   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

.. ich kann Leute wie dich eh nicht verstehen , also wenn ich mit irgendetwas unzufrieden bin dann lass ich es einfach bzw kehr dem/der Sache den 

Rücken..


----------



## Gerbalin (24. März 2009)

chaplin schrieb:


> ..oh man und du kommst auch aus Bayern - ich schäm mich für dich und deine arroganten Kommentare, bäh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Franken bitte ich gehör nicht zu Bayern!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Joar genau weil alle so denken verändert keiner die Welt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (24. März 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja bei archavon konnte man gut verfehlen^^ ist glaub der boss bei dem man am meisten verfehlt^^


nicht wenn die Tanks so intelligent waren und ihn aus der Wolke rausgekitet haben ^^.

Naja finde es einerseits gut und einerseits schlecht ^^

AK kann man so schlecht in Die Raidtermine einplanen ^^


----------



## Kwatamehn (24. März 2009)

Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> AK kann man so schlecht in Die Raidtermine einplanen ^^




Ach einplanen musst es nicht...man schiebts zw. Maly,Obsi und Naxx ein - wenn man grad am Weg merkt, dass es in "eigener" Hand ist.

Dauert ja kaum länger als 10min  - das hin- und wegfliegen udn durchbuffen vor Ort dauert länger^^


----------



## Kronas (24. März 2009)

warum heißt es denn dann achas kammer wenn neuer endboss kommt? warum soll es nach erstem boss benannt sein?^^


----------



## Thrainan (24. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> warum heißt es denn dann achas kammer wenn neuer endboss kommt? warum soll es nach erstem boss benannt sein?^^


ist halt ne WG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Spaß beiseite. Warum muss es für gute Leistung besseren loot geben? Reciht nicht die erkenntniss bbesser zu spielen als der Rest? Offenbar ja nicht, was ich doch etwas arm finde. Bei all dem Spielen und rumproen gehts doch nur ums angeben, nicht um den Spaß...
Von daher kann man die leute die Superloot fordern von meiner Seite aus auch gerne weiter ignorieren, wenn sie solche Charakterzüge an den Tag legen.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (24. März 2009)

Es steht doch klipp und klar da, das nur ein neue Flügel kommt. Archavon bleibt also wo er ist. Es gibt nur einen zusätzlichen.. nur nochmal für die, die es wohl nicht kapieren.



Uldart schrieb:


> Ist der neue Endboss in Archavons Kammer :
> 
> Emalon the Stormwatcher
> It's probably a good time to talk about Emalon, a new wing has been added to the Vault of Archavon with Patch 3.1. The end boss is Emalon the Stormwatcher.
> ...




A new wing.  -> Ein neuer Flügel.


----------



## Crosis (24. März 2009)

das wird auch nicht die letzte erweiterung von archavons kammer
Archavon der *Stein*wächter
Emalon der *Sturm*wächter

dementsprechend wird es noch 2-4 erweiterungen geben mit feuer und wasser zu 100% und evtl acuhnoch schatten+leben


----------



## Scharamo (24. März 2009)

freexinshadows schrieb:


> Erstickende Wolke (Choking Cloud)
> Schmettert auf den Boden und wirbelt eine Wolke erstickenden Staubs auf, der bei allen davon betroffenen Feinden pro Sekunde 1.885 bis 2.115 Naturschaden verursacht und ihre Trefferchance um 50% verringert. 10 - 80 Meter Reichweite
> 
> Also -50% Hit sollten auffallen?
> Jetzt wundert mich nix mehr -.-



Naja, das steh ja normalerweise niemand drin.


----------



## Crosis (24. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> warum heißt es denn dann achas kammer wenn neuer endboss kommt? warum soll es nach erstem boss benannt sein?^^


schon dran gedacht das der innenraum evtl verändert wird also der vor der ini? da könnte man kilometerweit in den berg reinbuddeln und wie unter dem wyrmruhtempel nen dicken raum mit inis hinsetzen und dann kommt da emalons kammer hin^^

oder die instanz wird umbenannt in die "wächterkammer" oda sowas und die flügel sind heißen dann einzeln archavons kammer, emalons kammer etc


----------



## Kwatamehn (24. März 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> ist halt ne WG
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Ich bin de rletzte der anderen nicht auch Epics gönnt - also ich finds sogar gut, dass es so Bosse wie AK oder Sartharion gibt, die leicht schaffbar sind und es dort und für Marken T-Set-Teile gibt.

Ich bin auch eher stolz auf die Leistung irgendwas geschafft zu haben, als irgendein bestimmtes Teil zu tragen (auch wenn mich ein neues gutes Teil natürlich auch freut).


Dennoch sollte es für bestimmte "schwere" (das ist dann halt relativ) Dinge auch entsprechend bessere Belohnungen geben.


Sieh es mal so:

Ambitionierte PvEler haben schon längst alles auf Farmstatus - für die ist die Herausforderung (und das sollte gleich Spass sein) dann zB gew. Achievements (Sarth+3D und was es sonst noch alles an Hero-Achievements gibt,Naxx mit 8/21 Leuten,etc)

Nicht so ambitionierte Spieler (weil wollen in keine Gilde,keine Zeit,etc) - und ja die gibt es offensichtlich - gurken viell. eine Hero nach der anderen ab, gehen mal AK/Sartharion easymode, ev. 10er Naxx random etc - für die liegt der Spass dort etwas für sie neues zu schaffen und dafür belohnt zu werden.

Was wenn jetzt JEDER (sei dahingestellt wie:Marken,so Bosse wie AK,etc) das beste vom besten Equip für verhältnismässig wenig Aufwand bekommt - geht für viele der Spass/Herausforderung ja völlig flöten.

Die Leute werden ev. auch nicht mehr Zeit haben um an Raids teilzunehmen, wollen viell. auch nicht,usw,usf....was sollen die machen?
Full Itemlevel 280 equipt durch Nexus hero rennen? Ich denke das wird dann auch mal schnell langweilig (das schafft man mit halbwegs guten Equip udn Gruppe jetzt schon in ~ 20min).

Das steht in keiner Relation - die brauchen das Equip schlicht auch einfach nicht....


----------



## vSx (24. März 2009)

Sollte die Ini nicht offen sein? Das einzigste was ich sehe ist ein neuer Login Screen und dann ist man wieder draussen?


----------



## ScreamSchrei (24. März 2009)

T8 ist nur ein weiteres Set auf den Weg zu Arthas. Wir reden hier wie gesagt von T8... nicht von T9 und nicht von T10. Wieso soll es nicht einfach zu kriegen sein? Völliger Blödsinn... natürlich stellt es "im Moment" den neuen Endcontent dar. Auf lange Sicht (und Blizzard plant immer auf lange Sicht) wird T7 und T8 aber das Einsteiger Set so wie T4 und T5. Ich bin mir sicher das T9 oder gar T10 sicherlich nicht so einfach zu kriegen sein wird.

Arthas wird sicherlich wie SWP wieder mehrere Items geben die nur den großen Raidgilden vorbehalten sein wird und ein normaler Spieler so nicht zu Gesicht bekommt. Regt euch also ab.. freut euch auf neuen Content und darauf das vll bis Ende des Jahres Arthas endlich da ist. Denn das ist bis jetzt für mich der eigentliche Endcontent und ich bin sicher er wird auch schwerer als alles bisher da gewesene. Alles andere würde nicht der Warcraft Story entsprechen!


----------



## Gorgor (24. März 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja bei archavon konnte man gut verfehlen^^ ist glaub der boss bei dem man am meisten verfehlt^^


das hängt ja wohl eher davon ab wie viel trefferwertung hast und is keine eingebaute bossfunktion, die den kampf erschweren soll oO


----------



## schenkbael (24. März 2009)

1. wer seinen main immer nonet (fast) full epic equipt hat macht nen fehler, is zu nett oder will
 eifnach nur gechillt zocken 
2. was kümmert euch was andere machen!! ich will nur den content sehen und wer was drauf hat sieht man bestimmten titeln denke da an Nachtherr bzw bissl auch an Zwielichbezwinger ( wo bei den auch so manche blau equippte ham ) oder an nem mount schwarzer oder verseuchter protodrache!

also einfach mal die fresse halten!!

mfg schenk@baelgun


----------



## Kwatamehn (24. März 2009)

Gorgor schrieb:


> das hängt ja wohl eher davon ab wie viel trefferwertung hast und is keine eingebaute bossfunktion, die den kampf erschweren soll oO



Gratz für nächsten Spezialist.


Die Wolke von Boss vermindert Hit um 50% - also sehr wohl eine Boss-Fähigkeit.


----------



## Kwatamehn (24. März 2009)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> T8 ist nur ein weiteres Set auf den Weg zu Arthas. Wir reden hier wie gesagt von T8... nicht von T9 und nicht von T10. Wieso soll es nicht einfach zu kriegen sein? Völliger Blödsinn... natürlich stellt es "im Moment" den neuen Endcontent dar. Auf lange Sicht (und Blizzard plant immer auf lange Sicht) wird T7 und T8 aber das Einsteiger Set so wie T4 und T5. Ich bin mir sicher das T9 oder gar T10 sicherlich nicht so einfach zu kriegen sein wird.
> 
> Arthas wird sicherlich wie SWP wieder mehrere Items geben die nur den großen Raidgilden vorbehalten sein wird und ein normaler Spieler so nicht zu Gesicht bekommt. Regt euch also ab.. freut euch auf neuen Content und darauf das vll bis Ende des Jahres Arthas endlich da ist. Denn das ist bis jetzt für mich der eigentliche Endcontent und ich bin sicher er wird auch schwerer als alles bisher da gewesene. Alles andere würde nicht der Warcraft Story entsprechen!




Naja, mir ists eigentlich eh gleich - ob 1000 andere dasselbe können/machen wie ich oder nur eine handvoll.


Aber so wie es aussieht schlägt Blizz eine andere Richtung ein - ich stell mal nur Vermutungen an:

JEDER Raid wird für 08/15 / Casuals/ etc (nennt es wie ihr wollt) machbar sein - solange derjenige wenigstens halbwegs gutes Equip hat und v.a. seine Klasse im groben spielen kann.

Dafür gibt es drölftausend hardmodes pro Boss die wiederum teils sehr sher schwer zu knacken sein wird, dafür gibts extra-Loot (sei es WaffeRüstung oder Mount).

So hat es mit WotLK angefangen, so wird es konsequent mit Ulduar ausgebaut (früher hiess es Ulduar wird viel viel schwerer, jetzt heisst es Ulduar wird vergleichbar mit Naxx, nur die hardmodes wären eine wirkliche Herausforderung).

Und wie erwähnt:
Maly,25er Naxx droppen bessere Sachen als T7 derzeit - dh für Best-Equip muss man nach wievor raiden gehen.

Und ich denke Ulduar wird es ähnlich - T8-Teile ev. für Marken, neuen AK-like-Boss,etc - besseres in Ulduar - noch besseres Ulduar hardmodes.

Und ich find das ganz ok so....


----------



## Seryma (24. März 2009)

Dann isses doch garnicht mehr Archavons Kammer, oder?


----------



## chaplin (25. März 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Franken bitte ich gehör nicht zu Bayern!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ahja na dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



..ich weis nicht du machst mir irgendwie Angst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wir reden von einem Spiel nicht vom rl .. Und in einem Spiel werden wir die Welt bestimmt nicht verändern..


ober des is nur mei Meinung....


----------



## Mordenai (25. März 2009)

Back to Topic:

Emalon the Stormwatcher ist ja nun offiziell zum Test freigegeben.
Aus diversen Foreneinträgen sind mir drei Aspekte des Encounters bekannt:

*"Emalon the Stormwatcher"; 11,6 Mio. Hitpoints* (heroic)
*Chainlightning* (Kettenblitz) -> trifft für ca. 9000 Naturschaden
*Lightning Nova* (Blitznova, ähnlich der von Loken)
*Adds: Earth Elementals* (Erdelementare; unklar ob von Beginn an oder gelegentlicher Spawn) -> ca. 500k Hitpoints (heroic)

Kann das jemand bestätigen und ggf. bereits Strategien bezeugen?
Desweiteren soll der Encounter wohl weitaus trickier als Archavon werden und wohl kaum noch von den "0815-Randomgruppen" gefarmt werden können.

(Quelle: offizielle EU- und US-Foren)


----------



## freexinshadows (25. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist die neue Kammer. Wusste doch ich hab die Map irgendwo schonmal gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheDonkey (25. März 2009)

Der wird vergleichsweise genau so schwer wie Archavon, nur dass das Niveau angehoben wird.
Naja dann gibts mal wieder Freeloot t8 & s6  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , ich freu mich drauf.

Mfg. Donkey


----------



## valibaba (25. März 2009)

Hört sich intressant an bin sehr gespannt was der Boss so drauf hat... 





Gerbalin schrieb:


> Du glaubst nicht wirklich das es ein harter Boss wird oder? Blizz sagt ja selbst alles soll in Zukunft weiter von Noobs schaffbar sein, der einzige Lichtblick ist der Hardmode und dieser Boss wird wohl keinen haben.



Gibts noobs auf lvl 80?? Ich dachte noobs sind anfänger welche mit dem spiel eben gerade angefangen haben... o_O ??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin Gelegenheitsspieler und ich finds schön, dass ich auch mal recht gut equip haben kann und nicht mehr meine schönen Freitag/Samstagabend dafür opfern muss so wie zu classic zeiten... weniger WoW mehr RL !!!


----------



## Deligor (25. März 2009)

Müsste die Kammer dann nicht auch mal umbenannt werden? Wenn das noch mehr Bosse werden sollten ist das doch eher eine Art WG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTT:

Ich bin auch schon sehr gespannt auf den Boss und auf seine Drops...ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass der schlichtweg die anderen T7 teile droppen kann...also Helm und Schultern.

Mfg Del


----------



## Deanne (25. März 2009)

valibaba schrieb:


> Ich bin Gelegenheitsspieler und ich finds schön, dass ich auch mal recht gut equip haben kann und nicht mehr meine schönen Freitag/Samstagabend dafür opfern muss so wie zu classic zeiten... weniger WoW mehr RL !!!



Oha, das gibt Ärger. Jetzt melden sich bestimmt wieder die ganzen selbsternannten Pro-Gamer und Kellerkinder und schimpfen über die ach-so-bösen Casuals, wegen denen das Spiel  so einfach geworden ist und die man sowieso überall ausschliessen sollte. Denn merke: Casuals sind immer schuld. Mysteriös, ist ja fast schon wie mit den Illuminaten.

Zum Thema: 

Ich finde den neuen Boss nicht schlecht. Orientiert sich ja scheinbar wieder an der "Sturm und Stein"-Theorie. Endlich lohnt es sich mal richtig, einen Raid für die Kammer aufzustellen.


----------



## Mordenai (25. März 2009)

hab etwas mehr in Erfahrung bringen können:

Emalon steht in der Mitte des Raumes und wird von 4 Adds umgeben.



*Fähigkeiten:*
Kettenblitz: ca. 9000 Naturschaden
Blitznova: 5-8 Meter Reichweite (Melee-Range), Alle 30 Sekunden, ca. 12 - 18k Naturschaden
*Adds:*
Erhalten regelmäßig eine "Aufladung", welche ihren Schaden um 20% erhöht (bis zu 6 mal stapelbar = +120% dmg)
Sobald ein Elementar stirbt, spawnt sofort ein neues nach. Es exestieren folglich immer vier Adds.
Die Adds erhalten Heilung, sobald sie einen Stack der "Aufladung" erhalten, wodurch es unmöglich ist, sie z.B. auf 20% zu kloppen, um ihnen instant den Rest zu geben.

Emalon wird demnach abseits der Gruppe getankt um den Melees die Nova zu ersparen. Ein zweiter Tank bindet die (zuvor gemarkten) Adds an sich. Die Spieler stehen ein wenig voneinander entfernt, um den Schaden des Kettenblitzes zu minimieren (Testern zufolge verursacht der Blitz keinen Schaden, wenn nur ein Spieler betroffen ist).
Die größte Schwierigkeit sind die Aufladungen der Elementare. Nach einer gewissen Zeit wird der Schaden durch die Adds aber einfach zu hoch, weshalb sie per Fokus-Schaden unschädlich gemacht werden müssen. Anschließend kann man sich wieder dem Dicken zu wenden. Da aber beim Tod eines Adds sofort ein neues spawnt, wird dieser Vorgang ständig wiederholt werden müssen, bis Emalon das zeitliche segnet.

ps.: Die genaue Strategie ist nicht bekannt. Das alles konnte man aus dem Testerfeedback und diversen movies erkennen, ist aber möglicherweise inkorrekt oder wird noch geändert!
Emalon besitzt nur wenig mehr HP als Archavon und sein Schaden ist auch nicht signifikant höher. Schwieriger ist allerdings die Taktik, womit Randoms ihre Probleme haben dürften.


----------



## Thrainan (25. März 2009)

Scharamo schrieb:


> Naja, das steh ja normalerweise niemand drin.


schön wärs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kautzi (25. März 2009)

Archavons ist voll schwer ich find besser wenn einer neuer kommt !


----------



## Mordenai (25. März 2009)

Wie es scheint, ist die "Mechanik" der Adds doch ein wenig anders wie zuerst von mir vermutet:

Alle 40 - 60 Sekunden gerät eines der vier Adds in einen Enrage. In diesem Zustand erhält es regelmäßig einen Buff. Erreicht dieser Buff 10 Stacks, explodiert das Elementar mit ungefähr 20k Schaden. Sobald die Adds enragen, heilen sie sich automatisch zuerst auf 100% ihrer HP, was ein AE-Bomben unmöglich macht.



> Archavons ist voll schwer ich find besser wenn einer neuer kommt !



Emalon wird weitaus komplexer als Archavon droppt dafür aber T8 und Teile des S6 ...


----------



## Anduris (25. März 2009)

Hört sich mal sehr interessant an.
Würde mich freuen, wenn es in archa dann nen neuen boss gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mordenai (25. März 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Würde mich freuen, wenn es in archa dann nen neuen boss gibt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie meinst du das?

Der neue Boss "Emalon der Sturmwächter" ist beschlossene Sache und kommt definitiv in einem neuen Flügel in Archavons Kammer hinzu. Derzeit laufen die Tests auf dem PTR. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Instanzkarte (wurde schonmal gepostet)


----------



## Natsumee (25. März 2009)

valibaba schrieb:


> Ich bin Gelegenheitsspieler und ich finds schön, dass ich auch mal recht gut equip haben kann und nicht mehr meine schönen Freitag/Samstagabend dafür opfern muss so wie zu classic zeiten... weniger WoW mehr RL !!!



also ich opfere nie meinen fretag/samstagabend für irgendwelche raids dafür reichen die tage unter der woche locker also 3 tage

mit nur 3 raidtage in der woche kann man sich schon gut genug equipen und so 

also ich weis nicht

casuals flamen die spieler zu weil sie anscheinend so viel spielen und leute die eigentlich gar nicht so viel spielen aber ihre zeit besser einteilen/vergeuden können flamen die casuals.. 

doch dann gibt es andere die spielen wirklich wenig und andere die spielen wirklich viel jedoch sind diese meistens ruhig

also die "mittelschicht" flamen sich gegenseitig toll..^^


----------



## Kreze (25. März 2009)

Jetz kann man sogar bei Archa ID versauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anburak-G (25. März 2009)

Klingt aber schon mal sehr interesant wie der Boss aufgebaut ist.

Freue mich auf mein erstes Date mit ihm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metadron72 (25. März 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> aber mal ehrlich, ein "boss" (nennen wir ihn einfach mal so) wie archavon kann einem wow spieler doch nicht gut genug sein oder?



ist es auch nicht, deshalb geht man dann zu den x anderen bossen die es auch noch gibt (hat dich da jemand in seiner kammer eingeschlossen ?)


----------



## Gerbalin (30. März 2009)

Kreze schrieb:


> Jetz kann man sogar bei Archa ID versauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja denke ich weniger


----------



## Scotty1976 (30. März 2009)

Kreze schrieb:


> Jetz kann man sogar bei Archa ID versauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Den konnte man einem auch vorher schon versauen. Nämlich wenn am am Mittwoch abend nicht mehr weiß, dass man tagsüber schon drin war. Das ist mir vor 2 Wochen passiert! :-(


----------



## Anduris (30. März 2009)

Mordenai schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das?
> 
> Der neue Boss "Emalon der Sturmwächter" ist beschlossene Sache und kommt definitiv in einem neuen Flügel in Archavons Kammer hinzu. Derzeit laufen die Tests auf dem PTR.
> 
> ...


ja, das wusste ich ja nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The-Dragon (24. April 2009)

Hm, schon fast seit nem Monat kein neue Antwort mehr. Wird aber mal Zeit jetzt ^^

Denke mal, jeder der sich irgendwie auf Emalon gefreut hat und den für so "einfach" wie Archavon hielt, dürfte sehr enttäuscht sein nachm ersten Besuch.

Emalon droppt T8 und S6, was aber auch gerechtfertigt ist, da die ganze Gruppe komplett Naxx 25er equipped sein muss, um den legen zu können. Außerdem müssen hier die DDs auch wirklich spielen können und auf zack sein.

Der Boss an sich ist kein Problem. Allerdings müssen sofort alle DDs auf das Add, wenn es soweit ist. Das muss nämlich so schnell wie möglich getötet werden. Sonst explodiert es und die gesamte Gruppe ist sofort tot. Habe es schon mit mehreren wirklich gut ausgerüsteten Gruppen versucht und bisher hat es noch keine geschafft. Werde es heute mal mit einer befreundeten Gilde versuchen. Vielleicht reicht da der Schaden und die Leute schaffen es, sofort auf das Add zu gehen und sich weit genug zu verteilen, um den Kettenblitz nicht abzukriegen.

Bin übrigens Heiler und ich muss sagen, das Ulduar wirklich verdammt nervenaufreibend ist (für einen Heiler). Man denke nur an das Flammen-AOE bei Klingenschuppe, das pro Sekunde mit ca. 9000 Schaden trifft. Selbst wenn man da sofort rausgeht erwischen einen noch zwei Ticks.

Dieser Roboter der da rumläuft is aber noch härter. Mit diesem Hämmern der die ganze Gruppe für 2500 Schaden pro Sekunde trifft. Das gegenzuheilen als einziger Priesterheiler ist hart. Für mich waren die Naxx-Raids schon immer eine Herausforderung aber Ulduar wird zumindest die ersten paar Monate übelst stressig für die Heiler. Man kann nicht mal ne Sekunde unaufmerksam sein oder zu spät reagieren. Aber zumindest ist auch die Aufmerksamkeit der DDs ein wenig gefragt ^^

Viel Spaß beim wipen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fastjack25 (24. April 2009)

> Mit diesem Hämmern der die ganze Gruppe für 2500 Schaden pro Sekunde trifft.



Stimmt so nicht ganz...Es trifft jeden spieler für 10 % seiner Gesundheit pro Sekunde über 12 sekunden, sprich er bekommt 120 % Schaden entsprechend seiner Gesundheit.

Beim Rest geb ich dir vollkommen recht, Ulduar ist für Heiler sehr sehr stressig und fordernd. Aber auch für den Rest der Gruppe...und das finde ich gut.

Zu Emalon:

Hab ihn selbst nur in einer 25er Random Gruppe probiert, da war gar kein land in Sicht.... hoffe ich komme die woche mal mit ein paar Bekannten dazu, ihn im 10er zu versuchen, ist wie alles neue in patch 3.1 eine gute Herausforderung.


----------



## Aceton (24. April 2009)

emalon ist ein witz boss

UUUUH...er lässt ein add enragen und die DD's müssen UMSCHWENKEN und DÄMGE drauf machen

was eine herausforderung

achja.fast hätte ich ja die NOVA für die melees vergessen

NEEEEEEEEIN..was ein HORROR

war klar das die meiste die mit t7,5 rumlaufen das nciht gebacken bekommen, weil sie sih was auf naxx einbilden...jeder weiß was ich meine
bombramas is jeze ncih mehr...tschüss naps


----------



## Lycos79 (24. April 2009)

Aceton schrieb:


> emalon ist ein witz boss
> 
> UUUUH...er lässt ein add enragen und die DD's müssen UMSCHWENKEN und DÄMGE drauf machen
> 
> ...




Na Du bist ja ein ganz toller. Hat der Müll den Du da von Dir gegeben hast auch irgendeinen Sinn?


----------



## MadRedCap (24. April 2009)

Heute das erste Mal im 25er gelegt... nach dem dritten Try hatten die DDs gemerkt, das Full-DMG auf den Boss und CDs verblasen nichts bringt.
Aber ansonsten ist Emalon nur ein kleiner Aufmerksamkeitstest, mehr nicht. Spätestens wenn er in Enrage geht, wirds richtig lustig. Aber dann verschwinden die Überladungsstacks auch von den Adds, keins der Adds ist explodiert, Emalon niedergeburstet. 
Wenn das Gear bei den meisten langsam höheres Niveau erreicht, wird er wirklich nur noch ein Freelootboss wie Archa, wenn die DDs auf Zack sind.


----------



## Aceton (24. April 2009)

Lycos79 schrieb:


> Na Du bist ja ein ganz toller. Hat der Müll den Du da von Dir gegeben hast auch irgendeinen Sinn?




hatte dein post jetzt einen sinn?

mh nein...also sind wir doch quit, oder?


----------



## MightySten (24. April 2009)

Ja, also ihr casual naps, verpi**t euch aus dem Forum. Wenn Aceton, der große Meister (...des NoLife?) hier schreibt, hat das Fußvolk hier nichts zu suchen. /ironie off
(..na ja, wer kein gesundes Ego hat, versucht dies mit Beleidigungen wett zu machen)

Also ich finde der neue Boss Emalon ist schon schwer, zumal ich nicht zu den Spielern gehöre, die in der World of Warcraft leben sondern dort doch nur spielen, und das nicht 20h am Tag, und somit
hab ich halt kein full Naxx 25er gear, sonder halt nur lächerliches T7. (...und wieder schaue ich beschämt zu Aceton und hoffe, der große WoW Gott hat Erbarmen)
Freut mich aber, eine neue Herausforderung gefunden zu haben.
...und ja, als Heiler ist es stressiger geworden. Aber als Heiler wars ja immer schon stressig, da einem Fehler kaum verziehen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Fehler der DDs werden oft nichtmal bemerkt)


----------



## Lari (24. April 2009)

Wer innerhalb der Woche um 4.30 Uhr hier soo groß rumtönt, der hat bestimmt auch etwas mehr Zeit zum spielen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, Aceton, nächste Aufgabe:
Beherrsche die deutsche Rechtschreibung. Achievement dazu: Durchschnittlich intelligent.
(jaja, Legastheniker und sowas ausgenommen...)


----------



## mattenowie (24. April 2009)

naja, aceton war net grad das was man zivilisiert nennt aber im grunde steckt auch ein kleines stückchen wahrheit in seiner aussage.

aus privaten gründen musste ich für ca. 2 1/2 monate mit wow pausieren. als ich wieder für wow zeit hatte, hatten alle, wie soll ich es sagen, ober imba roxxor spieler ihr super equip zusammen und ich war aufeinmal nur noch ein "noob" der ja von nicht die anung hatt.

nun jahr jetzt kam der patch und somit auch ulduar und aufeinmal bekommen die oben genannten spieler probleme und es läuft nicht wirklich rund.

natürlich liegt es ja nur daran das alles verbugt sein muss.

aber im grunde liegt es doch nur daran das sie vor wotlk movementkrüppel waren und wirklich nicht vernünftiges in raids hinbekommen haben. und nur weil sie naxx10er und 25er jetzt was weis ich nicht wie oft clear haben, sind sie der meinung das sie die wie schon obern erwähnt imba ober roxxr gamer sind.

aber zum glück gibt es jetzt ulduar.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (24. April 2009)

mattenowie schrieb:


> naja, aceton war net grad das was man zivilisiert nennt aber im grunde steckt auch ein kleines stückchen wahrheit in seiner aussage.
> 
> aus privaten gründen musste ich für ca. 2 1/2 monate mit wow pausieren. als ich wieder für wow zeit hatte, hatten alle, wie soll ich es sagen, ober imba roxxor spieler ihr super equip zusammen und ich war aufeinmal nur noch ein "noob" der ja von nicht die anung hatt.
> 
> ...



Was aber leider in schätzungsweise 2 Monaten auch wieder so genervt wurde, dass da jeder Heini wieder durchrennt :-(

Die Änderungen die jetzt in der einen Woche durchgführt worden sind, finde ich schon immens. In der ersten ID waren die Bosse richtig knackig. xt hatte 30 mio leben, seine Fähigkeiten haben richtig viel Schaden am Raid verursacht. Und bei vielen Bossen wurde schon einiges geändert. Find ich sehr schade.

Ich will jetzt keinesfalls behaupten, dass ich so imba bin oder sonstwas, denn es ist immer noch eine wirklich gelungene und anspruchsvolle Instanz und keinesfalls zu unterschätzen, aber innerhalb einer Woche sind die Kämpfe schon um einiges leichter geworden, wenn man es ganz nüchtern betrachtet.

Und genau das erwarte ich auch bei allen anderen Bossen. Es ist leider so, dass ein Teil der Community den Spaß am Spiel nicht mehr in der Herausforderung sucht, sondern daran mit leicht erspieltem Equip (á la Naxx) in Dalaran rum zu posen. 

Nichts dafür tun, aber groß looten wollen. So eine Entwicklung finde ich sehr schade. und führt immer wieder zu Eingriffen ins Spiel die zumindest zu einem so frühen Zeitpunkt nicht nötg sind.

naja


----------



## mattenowie (24. April 2009)

Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> Was aber leider in schätzungsweise 2 Monaten auch wieder so genervt wurde, dass da jeder Heini wieder durchrennt :-(
> 
> Die Änderungen die jetzt in der einen Woche durchgführt worden sind, finde ich schon immens. In der ersten ID waren die Bosse richtig knackig. xt hatte 30 mio leben, seine Fähigkeiten haben richtig viel Schaden am Raid verursacht. Und bei vielen Bossen wurde schon einiges geändert. Find ich sehr schade.
> 
> ...



ja da hast du leider recht.

als diese woche der 3.1.1 kam und ich las das die ulduar bosse genervt wurden, kam bei mir auch gleich der gedanke auf, dass in ein paar wochen ulduar auch eine lachnummer sowie naxx sein wird.

und das ganz nur weil wieder etliche leute am heulen sind, weil sie ulduar nicht gleich ind er ersten id clear bekommen haben.und diese leute die jetzt heulend as es zu schwer ist, dass isnd ja leider auch mit die leuten gewesen die geheult habendas wow zu langweilig geworden ist weis sie durch naxx nur noch durchlaufen und sie doch eine herausforderung haben wollen. und jetzt haben sie eine und nun ist es auch wieder net richtig.

naja, leider wissen wir ja alle was blizz tun wird. 

aber sie arbeiten aj net umsonst schon an einem neuen mmorpg. auch sie wissen das wow mit wotlk seinen zenit erreicht hatt.


----------



## Thorgun (24. April 2009)

MightySten schrieb:


> Ja, also ihr casual naps, verpi**t euch aus dem Forum. Wenn Aceton, der große Meister (...des NoLife?) hier schreibt, hat das Fußvolk hier nichts zu suchen. /ironie off
> (..na ja, wer kein gesundes Ego hat, versucht dies mit Beleidigungen wett zu machen)
> 
> Also ich finde der neue Boss Emalon ist schon schwer, zumal ich nicht zu den Spielern gehöre, die in der World of Warcraft leben sondern dort doch nur spielen, und das nicht 20h am Tag, und somit
> ...




Ich spiele auch weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeit weniger als 20h am Tag, (sogar weniger als 20h in der Woche) dennoch hab ich full Naxx & jetzt Ulduar Equip. Bin ich jetzt ein Nerd? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaniya (24. April 2009)

Also so schwer ist Emalon gar nicht finde ich! Wir haben den gildenintern im 10er gemacht und haben ca.6 oder 7 trys gebraucht, dann lag er. Und wir sind alle casuals und eigentlich totale "gimps"! ^^ Equipstand größtenteils 10erNaxx und ein paar 25er items. Aber für pvp-Spieler oder neu 80er ist er denke ich schon eine harte Nuss, aber nicht unmöglich zu legen.

Edit: Oder wir sind einfach doch keine so großen gimps! *lol*


----------



## Marienkaefer (24. April 2009)

Thorgun schrieb:


> Ich spiele auch weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeit weniger als 20h am Tag, (sogar weniger als 20h in der Woche) dennoch hab ich full Naxx & jetzt Ulduar Equip. Bin ich jetzt ein Nerd?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Viele verstehen es nicht .. Nur weil man sich 1-2 in der Woche zeit zum Raiden nimmt, hat man gleich kein RL-Life mehr - so ein Blödsinn -.-


----------



## Grobius (24. April 2009)

Hehe, schwerer Boss ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://my.buffed.de/user/259168/blog/view/1971816817


----------



## Aceton (24. April 2009)

MightySten schrieb:


> Ja, also ihr casual naps, verpi**t euch aus dem Forum. Wenn Aceton, der große Meister (...des NoLife?) hier schreibt, hat das Fußvolk hier nichts zu suchen. /ironie off
> (..na ja, wer kein gesundes Ego hat, versucht dies mit Beleidigungen wett zu machen)
> 
> Also ich finde der neue Boss Emalon ist schon schwer, zumal ich nicht zu den Spielern gehöre, die in der World of Warcraft leben sondern dort doch nur spielen, und das nicht 20h am Tag, und somit
> ...




dazu kann man eigentlich nichts sagen..nur kopfschütteln
ich rede nicht von casuals, sondern von naps
aber wenn du naps mit casuals gleichsetzt, is das nciht mein problem

was ich meinte, sind die gilden, die auf dem server keiner kennt...mit full t7,5 rumlaufen und den /2er spammen sie hätten alles clear und warten nun auf ulduar...

mehr als den ersten boss bekommen sie aber nicht down....
sie haben sich was auf bombramas eingebildet und jeze. wo es etwas schwieriger wird, wird nr noch rumgewhipet

diese leute meine ich

was das alles mit casuals zu tun haben sollte bleibt wiederum ein rätsel, was wahrscheinlich nur du beantworten kannst

btw. das wieder "nolife" flames usw kommen musste ja kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The-Dragon (24. April 2009)

Seien wir doch mal ehrlich: Ulduar ist nicht viel anders als alle anderen Instanzen und Raids. Anfangs ist es wirklich schwer, was zu reißen. Aber nach und nach wird die Ausrüstung der Leute besser und dann laufen die Instanzen und Raids auch immer besser.

Ebenso wird es mit Ulduar sein. Da bricht man sich Monate lang einen ab bei den Bossen und wiped ständig, aber nach und nach wird eben das Equip besser (Marken und Loots von ein paar Bossen) und dann läuft das von Mal zu mal auch einfacher. Wenn erst einmal der komplette Raid oder ein großteil davon Ulduar-Equip hat wird man da auch leicht durchrennen können.

Klar brauchen die Bosse dann immer noch Taktik und volle Aufmerksamkeit, aber die hat man ja bis dahin drauf und die Frage ist nicht mehr ob ein Boss gelegt wird sondern wie schnell mit wie vielen Toten/Wipes.

Denkt doch nur mal an eure ersten Besuche in Naxx. Oder auch im Levelbereich die Instanzen, mit einer entsprechend equipten Gruppe.
Naxx 10er mit blau equipten Leuten ist genauso schwer wie Ulduar 10er mit episch equipten Leuten. Denkt mal drüber nach.

Übrigens, gewöhnt euch mal ab, die Leute nach ihrer Ausrüstung oder ihren Erfolgen zu beurteilen. Schaut lieber mal, wie sie spielen und sich in den Channels verhalten.


----------



## Aceton (24. April 2009)

The-Dragon schrieb:


> Seien wir doch mal ehrlich: Ulduar ist nicht viel anders als alle anderen Instanzen und Raids. Anfangs ist es wirklich schwer, was zu reißen. Aber nach und nach wird die Ausrüstung der Leute besser und dann laufen die Instanzen und Raids auch immer besser.
> 
> Ebenso wird es mit Ulduar sein. Da bricht man sich Monate lang einen ab bei den Bossen und wiped ständig, aber nach und nach wird eben das Equip besser (Marken und Loots von ein paar Bossen) und dann läuft das von Mal zu mal auch einfacher. Wenn erst einmal der komplette Raid oder ein großteil davon Ulduar-Equip hat wird man da auch leicht durchrennen können.
> 
> ...



das ist nciht ganz richtig

das, was sie aus naxx mit woltk gemacht haben ist ein witz

monatelang an naxx?
nein..der schwierigkeitsgrad lag bei null, aber jeder meinte der es clear hat wäre was besonderes..!
das ist der unterschied zu ulduar..wenn eine gilde auf einem server die raidini clear hat, kann man sagen, das sie viel zeit darin investiert haben, gut gespielt haben usw.

mit naxx war das nciht so
rnd clearen war / ist normal


----------

